# Kendall Jenner - at the Fendi show during Milan Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2017/18 in Milan, Italy. 02/23/ 2017 (30x)



## pool21 (23 Feb. 2017)




----------



## 261690 (24 Feb. 2017)

danke auch für kendall


----------



## ass20 (24 Feb. 2017)

Thanks for Kendall


----------

